# CT HERF



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

OK, so this is being thrown out there if anyone is interested. I would like to HERF this Saturday at my new place, I have plenty of space to smoke and hang out all day and this is open to anyone who wants to attend. I am hoping that the casino HERF crew will all be able to atend this one. I will be breaking in the new smoking lounge and deck and the new grill. For anyone that would like to attend I will cook some good meat for the occasion and supply some soda and beer but anyone wishing to bring some food along as well would be encouraged to do so. I won't be making sushi but my BBQ ribs will more than satisfy. Any takers?


Noon till whenever!!!

There will be strawberries.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Anything is possible but where in CT ??


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Meriden.

I will pm addy to anyone interested.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I'll really try to attend this one... I'll see if I can make it!


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Anyone else?


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

I already have two parties I'm attending on Saturday... Want to do Sunday instead? I am in need of some serious relaxation after moving last weekend.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Saturday seems to be bad for a few people so Sunday will be just fine. Sunday 12:00 noon till whenever.


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> I already have two parties I'm attending on Saturday... Want to do Sunday instead? I am in need of some serious relaxation after moving last weekend.


where did ya move to pete?


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Still in New Haven. Closer to the train station though, so I am walking instead of driving. Makes for a lovely smoking time on my way home :ss


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I may be able to join ya's Sunday... still gotta check, though. Things have been pretty busy here for me.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Just found out I don't think I'll be able to make it... it's my father's 60th on Sunday and I can't miss that. I hope you'll have another soon!:ss


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Sorry Matt, Sunday's out for me. Doing a PGR ride to Hartford.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Got a couple of people comming it looks like but will do another one of these agin in the near future for anyone who wanted to attend but could not. See ya tomorrow Pete.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

So....details!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Next CT / Casino HERF? :ss


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

dunng said:


> Next CT / Casino HERF? :ss


I'm interested!!!


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Am I the only one????


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

stevieray said:


> Am I the only one????


Interested here as well. :ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Wont be there this weekend... but I will be just after Christmas! My in-laws live on the Shoreline. If you do anything between Christmas and New Year's I might be able to hook up with you. :ss


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Wont be there this weekend... but I will be just after Christmas! My in-laws live on the Shoreline. If you do anything between Christmas and New Year's I might be able to hook up with you. :ss


Where on the Shoreline? There's a bunch of it!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Where on the Shoreline? There's a bunch of it!


They live in Clinton, between Madison and Westbrook. Nice area! :ss


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

That's about an hour and 15 away from me.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> They live in Clinton, between Madison and Westbrook. Nice area! :ss


I live in Guilford, next town over from Madison. CT Shoreline is a great place to live! :tu


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> I live in Guilford, next town over from Madison. CT Shoreline is a great place to live! :tu


Lives in Guilford and I've not seen him at a Casino herf...


----------

